# 5w30 or 5w20 for my Ford Escort 1998



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I always had 5w30 oil put in my Ford Escort 1998
at Mr. Lube. 
But this time they put 5w20 oil in it.
I don't know why since Mr. Lube had always put 5w30 in my previous visits.
Anybody know why they are using 5w20.
Is it better to use in winter time than summer?
Is the oil cheaper for them to get so that is why they are using it?

Thanks


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Depending on your location and temperatures reached there, the lower viscosity rated oil may be all that is required in winter.
Higher number means it runs thicker in warmer temps.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Panther063 said:


> Depending on your location and temperatures reached there, the lower viscosity rated oil may be all that is required in winter.
> Higher number means it runs thicker in warmer temps.


I live in Winnipeg, Canada.
Is 5w20 suitable all year round?
I just had oil changed earlier this week.

Thanks


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, it is fine all year considering the average Summer temperature there is 79F at it's hottest. In Winter you could go to an even lower rated oil, if you can find it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My old Lancer came with 5w10 down here in Texas!


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> My old Lancer came with 5w10 down here in Texas!


Isn't that number too low for hot temperatures in Texas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

5w30 by owners manual. 5w20 won't hurt unless you're towing a trailer or doing only mountain driving.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

A thinner oil will normally improve fuel economy as well. It's one of the reasons most manual transmissions went to ATF instead of gear lube.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

kendallt said:


> A thinner oil will normally improve fuel economy as well. It's one of the reasons most manual transmissions went to ATF instead of gear lube.


WT?
I wouldn't recommend that in any manual transmission unless specifically marked as suitable, such as Redline products D4 ATF.
There are different viscosity rated gear oils for different situations just as there is motor oils.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

many manufacturers started using ATF for manual transmissions in the 80s, the majority of those specify Dexron or Mercon. 
One example is the m5od 5 speed used in rangers, it calls for mercon ATF. The same m5od transmission used in the F150 used gear lube. Other manufacturers do the same. 
The reason is that lighter fluid reduces power loss which increases mileage and that's more important in smaller vehicles. Lubrication increases durability, which is more important for people who use a truck as a truck. 

I agree ATF is NOT a lubricant and has no place in a manual transmission. In my vehicles I've always switched it out to a light motor oil. 5w-30 is what I use most often now, but used to use 10w-30 or 10w-40 depending on what was on the shelf.

Edit: for engine use, any oil that meets recommended qualities will be fine, thinner will provide better economy.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Mr. Lube phoned me about changing from 5W30 to 5W20 yesterday and told me Ford sent them a bulletin saying from now on they will be using 5W20 for all Ford vehicles for that is what Ford recommends for all their vechicles. That's news to me.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would still follow the owners manual. That is why they are printed up.

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The Ford recommendation was with newer vehicles in mind.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I think some of the larger Ford engines call for 5W-30 but the list was rather old. I still run 5W-30 at 253K miles.......pulling too much weight to risk going to 5W-20. I've taken some stuff out of the old van but still tops 3 tons easily.....empty weight was 5,100. It's a converted Club Wagon......steel bars and steel/lexan bulkhead may have added a few hundred lbs to the curb weight....:whistling:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats strange cause every engine I've ever replaced calls for 10W30 in summer and 10w40 in winter, or the other way around. dont rememner pain pill is starting to take over
But then the newest thing I have ever had is a 2001 Jeep Wrangler with a 1943 Willis engine in it
As for my wifes 2011 Liberty, that gets changed at eth dealer for free and as long as they fill it all teh way and it doesnt; blow up I couldn't care less what they put in it, I can;t even find eth spark plugs on that thing


----------

